# sr20de



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

Well i bought it on a dutch auction on ebay,i went the engine an tranny only route,but I've have made up for that,

Thae coast for the beast was $380.00 
yes way


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

KA24(D)E will murder an SR20DE


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

I dunno, the Tomei 2.2 stroker kit along with the indiv. throttle body set-up and a nice header on the S15 SR20DE is one mean mother.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

drift240sxdrag said:


> *KA24(D)E will murder an SR20DE  *


im thinking so


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

the ka24de is alright but my sr20de is one sweet motor,you know not much difference between the turbo and the na, besides the turbo, injectors , an the turbo has extra oil squirters,i think thats all,


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

i kno for a fact that the SR20DE doens't make anywhere near or 155hp in its stock form nor does it have a higher displacement. then the KA. so how is it better?


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

SR20DE RWD silvia version (s13) does anywhere between 110 and 125 HP at the wheels. (Dyno dynamics dyno)


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

Tomei has one with the quad TB setup and some other work that revs up to 8k and makes over 250hp, but only 150ft/lbs of torque.


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

well i'm sure he isn't packing a Tomei SR20DE, since the fact he bought it for a lil under 400. and i'm just stateing that stock for stock the KA has the advantage. of course anyones engine can be better then the KA if u put the right amount of money in, but then again you can put the same amount into ur KA and make more.


----------



## megaseth (May 18, 2003)

oh, hehe, i thought you ment in general the SR20DE wsnt good.


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

if you plan to build an all-motor SR, plan to be shelling out quite a bit of cash to run the higher octane (i.e. 110) or dropping a bottle of octane booster ever fill-up or what have you. if you don't, your engine will be telling you knock-knock jokes all day long.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

actually the de's dont mind running at air fuel ratios that would kill other engines. A number of de's in our club run lean ratios of around 14 - which would hurt a turbo car. Its a thin line though


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

they came wit 2 different size injectors,, 250cc=140hp,,
and 270cc= 160hp,

check the years and see for your self
I shall be a beast one day, maybe even a turbo beast!


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

chech this out
http://creatives.as4x.tmcs.net/match/house/1159_120x600_1a_01.jpg


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

http://www.zparts.com/showcase/msSR20swap1/index.htm

Sorry about that here is a sweet lokin one


----------



## esyip (Dec 19, 2002)

andypnice said:


> *they came wit 2 different size injectors,, 250cc=140hp,,
> and 270cc= 160hp,*


*

it depends on which chassis SR you speak of. the S13 DEs only came in 250cc, while the S14/15 came in 270cc. however, the S14 DEs had 160hp (as you stated) while the S15 DEs had 165hp, with the one exception of the S15 Autech tuned DE which had 380cc injectors and 200hp. 




check the years and see for your self
I shall be a beast one day, maybe even a turbo beast!

Click to expand...

*i know you've already got the engine already. don't take this as me trying to change your plans. but why are you getting the DE instead of the DET again (besides how much you got the engine for)? i mean, since you're thinking of a possibility of going turbo anyways.


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

yes,yes, Its special, not very many around and ive had it for 1 year already, only payed $380.00 bones for it too, could not pass it up,
But have been having thoughts about going ahead and gettting the det when i get these one puring/


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

haha


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

huh?


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

dude shush , what you taklin about 
im older than u i bet


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

foo,.l i know what the --ll im talkin about not dont take crap this ant the palce forit, take that crap to the track


----------



## 180SX-X (Sep 21, 2003)

umm...confused n e 1?


----------



## 93blackSER (Feb 1, 2003)

definately confused


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

iono must be the slow driving from that SR20DE getting to him


----------



## vsp3c (May 15, 2003)

vsp3c said:


> *huh?  *


----------



## HondaHater (Aug 27, 2003)

i owned a sr20de, they suck!!! a waste of time when there's det's around


----------



## andypnice (Feb 14, 2003)

naw u should now, an if you like the sr20det, you shouldnt be trying to talk about the na one, it kicks


----------

